# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  TOPS Convention

## Carol D

Texas Ophthalmic Professionals Society

is hosting its annual tadeshow and convention this weekend (April 12-14) at the Adams Mark Hotel in Houston. There is still time to register. This is a great opportunity to pick up just a few hours of CEC or make a weekend of it. TOPS is offering more than 15 hours of ABO/NCLE courses. Our very own Optiboarder, Diane Drake will be among the slate of premiere speakers.  

For a FREE EXHIBIT PASS or registration information, please contact the TOPS executive offices at 512-467-2722.


Carol D

----------


## Texas Ranger

Carol.  Surely wish I could make the meeting; I talked to Ray Dennis in Connecticut a couple days ago, understand he will also be a speaker there; he and Diane are worth the trip; unfortunately, my very first grandson is being born this weekend, so I must stay home....but, I wish you all the best; obtw, how's that little one of yours? The last time we had a meet at the Adam's Mark, many years ago, I flew down, caught a cab at the airport, and it turned out to be a $50 cab ride, one way( you guys can't imagine how really big Houston is!!) the next time we had a meet down there(in Galveston), I drove 4.5 hours, nice scenery! Well, I hope your meeting is a great success...Al.

----------

